

The AI Bot That Scans Your Email and Automatically Schedules Meetings - jgalt212
http://www.wired.com/2015/01/virtual-email-assistant/

======
jgalt212
I've seen a couple of talks by these guys, and it definitely seems like some
cool tech, especially the seamless fallback to human operators when the NLP
algos fail.

That being said, this vertical seems limited in market size. I have a sneaking
suspicion that their true strategy is to build up a good AI/NLP stack and sell
to FB, MSFT, or GOOG.

